# Forgecraft Hi-Carbon Reduex



## Dave Martell (May 18, 2015)

Dave ecchef wanted to spruce up his vintage Forgecraft Hi-Carbon Chef's knife. He sent me a killer "live ended" Mikey Riggen wa handle to install. The Forgie's tang was very wide so I first reduced it's width and then shaped it into a hidden tang with a shoulder then reshaped and smoothed the choil. 

This knife was slightly thick along the bevel, most thickness seen in the curve up to the tip. The knife was also kind of ugly and well worn. I took it upon myself to thin the large bevel to make it even along it's length and then I refinished the factory Forgecraft look of the top half of the blade. 

I think this came out pretty nice in looks but I KNOW that it's going to perform crazy good so I'm happy for once. 

Thanks for letting me play with your knife Dave.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 18, 2015)

man....this makes me want a forgie...Nice work Dave!


----------



## chinacats (May 18, 2015)

Beautiful work!


----------



## apicius9 (May 18, 2015)

Very nice. I never seem to get around to doing mine and this looks better than I could do it anyway, so you may get mail soon...

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (May 18, 2015)

These Forgies are tougher than you would expect to grind on. I wanted to do the bevel on stones but gave up after one hour of sweating away. I wonder what the Rc value is? The bevels are also VERY close in angle to the top flat section making power grinding a pucker factor of 10. 


Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## Chuckles (May 18, 2015)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## ecchef (May 18, 2015)

Dave, you truly are the Maestro! That looks way better than I even imagined. Mikey's handle really makes it work.
One down!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 18, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Dave, you truly are the Maestro! That looks way better than I even imagined. Mikey's handle really makes it work.
> One down!




Yeah Mikey really did a nice job on the handle, plus it was easy to install as well. You also did a good job on pairing it all together too! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## sachem allison (May 18, 2015)

They are around 59-60 hardness. Beautiful work, Dave.


----------



## toddnmd (May 18, 2015)

Really beautiful finished product! And it still has charm and character.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 18, 2015)

sachem allison said:


> They are around 59-60 hardness. Beautiful work, Dave.




Great to know Son, thanks!

BTW, you know that you're to blame for all this Forgie madness, right? :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 18, 2015)

toddnmd said:


> Really beautiful finished product! And it still has charm and character.




Thanks Todd


----------



## andre s (May 18, 2015)

Yeah. So well done! great work


----------



## Dave Martell (May 19, 2015)

Thanks Andre


----------



## ecchef (May 19, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Great to know Son, thanks!
> 
> BTW, you know that you're to blame for all this Forgie madness, right? :wink:



Yup, that's what I told the Wife. I didn't want to, but Son made me do it! :angel2:


----------



## gic (May 20, 2015)

Bloodroot tested the one i sent them and it was HRC = 61


----------



## Dave Martell (May 20, 2015)

gic said:


> Bloodroot tested the one i sent them and it was HRC = 61




No kidding? That's sure is interesting, isn't it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mkriggen (May 20, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Yup, that's what I told the Wife. I didn't want to, but Son made me do it! :angel2:



So Dave, how'd that work out for you?

Both Dave's, great work. The two of ya sure made that handle look good:viking:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## gic (May 20, 2015)

Actually I was a bit off, they ar eeven harder then I mentioned above

I just checked the old post I made about this (http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...d-carbon-forgies-dexter-and-some-old-cleavers) and my forgie chef was 61.5 to 62, that is on a par with what people harden many good modern carbons to, no? Here is what those forgies tested out at:

Chef: 61.5-62 
Butcher: 58.5
Boning: 59
Cleaver: 59
Slicer: 59

so at least for this set of forgies, the steel is hardly crappy


----------



## Dave Martell (May 20, 2015)

Wow, they are way hard for old American carbons.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 20, 2015)

mkriggen said:


> Both Dave's, great work. The two of ya sure made that handle look good:viking:
> 
> Be well,
> Mikey




That handle would look good on anything.


----------



## sachem allison (May 23, 2015)

http://www.forgecraft.co/about/ been waiting a year for these guys to pull their heads out of their asses.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2015)

sachem allison said:


> http://www.forgecraft.co/about/ been waiting a year for these guys to pull their heads out of their asses.




From their website...



> [h=1]WE'RE BACK.[/h]June 18, 2014
> Well, it's taken 11 months, but Forgecraft is back. Look for limited editions of Forgecraft products to appear here in increasing numbers. I know what you're thinking, when are we making the Hi-Carbon Chef knives. I promise, it's in the works. I'll keep you posted on our progress.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

